# Colbramatic, What's it good for



## AGCB97 (Aug 26, 2018)

I've come across a Colbramatic unit and don't really know anything about it. Would someone explain what/how it is used and what other type of equipment is necessary to use it. 
I can get it for cheap.
Aaron


----------



## BaronJ (Aug 26, 2018)

See here:

http://www.mkprod.com/


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 26, 2018)

This is an older one. I assume it hooks to some other sort of welder. What kind of welder could that be?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 26, 2018)

They are for weak wire that does not push through long MIG feed equipment, like aluminum, they are lighter and more compact than spool guns.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 26, 2018)

But it must need to hook to a welder (power supply), What kind? Does it have to be a MIG?


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 27, 2018)

Can a stick welder be used for the power source?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 27, 2018)

No, definitely not, it needs a MIG power supply


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 27, 2018)

That's what I was looking for! Thanks
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 20, 2018)

So, would this work with a Eastwood MIG 250? Would it be as good/better than a spool gun?
Thanks
Aaron


----------

